# Mapped Network Drive No permission?



## airforceonez (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi everyone, I set up a network drive between my XP desktop and 2 other computer one being laptop. My other two computers are vista. My desktop vista works fine and I can connect to the drive after mapping it, however for the laptop i was able to detect is and map it, but each time I click on it it says "windows cannot access the specified device path or file you may not have appropriate permissions" however if I right click open/explore i can see the files just fine, how can I fix this. I have already turned off Windows Firewall and uninstall Norton! Thanks!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

hello....pls. double check the permission of the shared folder and make sure that you are giving a FULL PERMISSION.


----------

